# A few issues with Logitech G930



## Tintai (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello TPU,

I have a problem with my G930 headset.
The main problem is that headset is not charging at all. Mostly it took me about 3hrs to charge full battery and use for about 10hrs. Now I was charging all night(when I start charging LGS tells me that I need 3hrs to full load) and Logitech Gaming Software tells me that 1hrs left to full charge. When I unplug headset from USB LGS tells me that I have 9hrs left. So it looks like they are charging not in 3hrs like before but in whole night so ~10hrs. Also LGS somethimes shows me that I have 20 minutes to discharge but when i refresh LGS its back to for ex 6hrs.
Is this problem with old battery? I have G930 for about 2 years. How do you think about this? I should buy a new one?

Second problem with my headset is that they are somethimes restarting for a 2-3 seconds. I can hear "beep" in the headset and then silence for a 2 second and then again "beep" and headset is on again.
So thats all.

I hope you guys can help me.

Cheers
Tintai


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 9, 2015)

could be from the battery that wear out, especially its been 2 years


----------



## Tintai (Apr 9, 2015)

How about restarting headset for a while? Its the battery issue too or something else?


----------



## Tintai (Apr 11, 2015)

@Bump
Ive discovered one thing. They are restarting always when I have headset plugged into USB. Can someone help me with this? I saw a lot of topic about similar issues on Logitech forum but I can't fix that.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 28, 2015)

Possibly a conflict with another USB device? Try plugging it into another usb port or even unplug other USB devices and see if issue persists.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 29, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> Possibly a conflict with another USB device? Try plugging it into another usb port or even unplug other USB devices and see if issue persists.


This. Also NEVER plug audio into USB3 right next to a WLAN adapter if you can help it. There is a lot more noise/distortion. Intel had an article about it somewhere.


----------

